# Chickens



## junkman

How are everbody's birds coming along?Mine are doing great and starting to ramp up egg production.By summer I should be up to my armpits in eggs.LOL


----------



## d_rek

Girls are great. Enjoying the milder weather. 

Steady diet of organic layer crumbles and I throw out maybe 1/2 cup or so of scratch grains mixed in with some meal worms either in the run or if there is bare spot on lawn with no snow then just into the grass. The heated waterer we bought also works great. Tractor supply has relatively affordable organic layer crumbles $22 for a 40 lb bag. Not sure I noticed any difference in egg quality switching them off of the purina brand to DuMor or whatever it is now, except it’s a little cheaper. 

The one hen has stopped getting pecked, but is clearly at the bottom of the pecking order now. 

Egg production is lower but still getting anywhere from 2-4 a day, versus the 4-6 when the weather was nicer. We are averaging 2 dozen eggs on hand at a given time. I’m making egg breakfast 3-4 days a week (scrambled or sunny side up). We will hard boil a dozen or so every other week too. 

It’s funny you might think that sounds like a lot of eggs... but on egg breakfast with the family and well use 1/2 dozen. My wife also puts one in her protein shakes. 

So far so good with the girls. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Waif

You guys running lights?
Figuring it was hours of daylight is why I ran a light to keep production up.
Heat from light helped keep gals happy too in winter .
No harm in not keeping them laying regular. A hen only lays so many eggs in a lifetime...
If you're not replacing hens yearly-every couple years , slowing down in winter will keep hens around longer; if eggs are expected from them.


----------



## Mike

No lights or heat in our coops. Let them have a break in the winter. Getting 20+ eggs a day right now (my wife let chicken math go out of control!).


----------



## junkman

No lights or heat.A lot of coops have burned down from lights and heat lamps.


----------



## MichiFishy

Got my first batch of layer chicks started, and meat birds coming in 3 weeks. Coyote took 3 birds this winter which is unacceptable, i made sure my dog Rufus knew this! Hes on red alert lately, watches those birds all day. 


I used to run a light for them in winter but these days i just let them rest and get fat. It does keep up production through those short days though.

What kinds of meat birds do you guys like? Have done cornish for a while but dont like how dirty and lazy they are so im trying out freedom rangers this year.


----------



## Classic8Track

Mike said:


> No lights or heat in our coops. Let them have a break in the winter. Getting 20+ eggs a day right now (my wife let chicken math go out of control!).


How many birds does it take to get 20+ eggs/day?


----------



## Mike

Classic8Track said:


> How many birds does it take to get 20+ eggs/day?


i honestly don’t know how many we have. They eat 400 lbs of feed a month though... At least I get ‘free’ breakfast.


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> i honestly don’t know how many we have. They eat 400 lbs of feed a month though... At least I get ‘free’ breakfast.


My guess would be about 53 birds.That is figuring each bird eat .25 pounds of feed per day.


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> My guess would be about 53 birds.That is figuring each bird eat .25 pounds of feed per day.


I counted at least 45 tonight! LOL They weren’t all on the roost yet, so probably missed a few.


----------



## Lumberman

My coup is about half finished. Lol.

At this pace I should get a few eggs sometime around 2026.


----------



## Mike

MichiFishy said:


> Got my first batch of layer chicks started, and meat birds coming in 3 weeks. Coyote took 3 birds this winter which is unacceptable, i made sure my dog Rufus knew this! Hes on red alert lately, watches those birds all day.
> 
> 
> I used to run a light for them in winter but these days i just let them rest and get fat. It does keep up production through those short days though.
> 
> What kinds of meat birds do you guys like? Have done cornish for a while but dont like how dirty and lazy they are so im trying out freedom rangers this year.


My neighbor did freedom rangers a few years ago - made them free range and scattered their feed. Turned out great.


----------



## Mike

Lumberman said:


> My coup is about half finished. Lol.
> 
> At this pace I should get a few eggs sometime around 2026.





Lumberman said:


> My coup is about half finished. Lol.
> 
> At this pace I should get a few eggs sometime around 2026.


If you’re anything like me, you might start to recoup the cost around 2050!


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> If you’re anything like me, you might start to recoup the cost around 2050!


You will never recoup the cost.:lol:


----------



## Mike

The truth hurts! LOL


----------



## justincasei812

Our egg production is up. We were getting no more than four eggs daily this winter. I think we got an even dozen on Sunday and around 8-9 yesterday out of 19 chickens. Eight of those just started to lay or are not quite there yet. The two Brahmas started to lay for sure but not sure about the other six yet, we were thinking March. We have a shop light in the coop but it only goes on for 20 minutes in the morning about sunrise or shortly thereafter and in the evening for about a half hour. The light at night helps get them back into the coop for the evening but surely not for egg production.


----------



## ibthetrout

Any of you guys need a coop? I have one I'd sell cheap. Setup for 12 birds.


----------



## Mike

Tonight sucked. Had to cull our favorite (and oldest) hen (found her with a really bad prolapse). I know they’re ‘just chickens’, but she was the last bird from our original flock, and had a great story behind her name (Peggy). I didn’t want chickens, but I named her, and our rooster (Al). My wife thought I had taken a real interest in her chickens, and even though she didn’t like the name, it stuck. The gag went on for months, until my buddy busted out laughing when she told him their names. She was not impressed when she figured out we had a ‘Married with Children’ theme going.

RIP Peggy.


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> Tonight sucked. Had to cull our favorite (and oldest) hen (found her with a really bad prolapse). I know they’re ‘just chickens’, but she was the last bird from our original flock, and had a great story behind her name (Peggy). I didn’t want chickens, but I named her, and our rooster (Al). My wife thought I had taken a real interest in her chickens, and even though she didn’t like the name, it stuck. The gag went on for months, until my buddy busted out laughing when she told him their names. She was not impressed when she figured out we had a ‘Married with Children’ theme going.
> 
> RIP Peggy.
> 
> View attachment 493487


They are just chickens.But when they have names they have moved up into pet status.My wife named ours.I was happy enough just using a number system to keep track of them.


----------



## MichiFishy

Out roaming the yard for the first time. The other chickens want nothing to do with the newbies.


----------



## junkman

Anybody have one bird that seems to lay better than the others.My little olive egger is a machine.


----------



## justincasei812

junkman said:


> Anybody have one bird that seems to lay better than the others.My little olive egger is a machine.


Our ISA Browns have always laid good. I would say probably around 300 eggs a yr.


----------



## d_rek

Our Isa Browns and Golden Laced Wyandottes are excellent layers. Our brahma is too, but our rock pullet doesn't lay as consistently as the rest.


----------



## junkman

One of my jersey giants went broody on me.I'm about ready to make her into soup.:lol:


----------



## Team Camo

We have 5 girls and only get about 2 eggs a day. They are going on 4 years old. And it does cost more to feed them than the eggs we get. I've threatened more than once about turning them into soup. Wife and daughter nix that...lol.


----------



## junkman

My easter egger finally started laying about two weeks ago and has been pretty consistent.I also have a silkie that really tries.She lays about 4 eggs a week.


----------



## Mike

30 eggs again yesterday. Currently have three broody hens sitting on some of our eggs (F2 olive eggers), and my wife bought hatching eggs from Painted Fowl Farms, so we’ll have Ameraucanas (blue black splash) and more Black Copper Marans that lay even darker brown eggs than shown in my picture above. Chicken math is completely out of control around here... 

Mike


----------



## junkman

Besides the regular feed what treats or other foods do you give your birds?


----------



## d_rek

junkman said:


> Besides the regular feed what treats or other foods do you give your birds?


Main feed is organic layer crumbles. Give them a 1~ quart of scratch grains daily. Will also give them vegetable and fruit scraps chopped up finely. Then they range most of the day. I noticed if they get most of their diet from free range their egg production can be affected. I try to keep them in the run until lunchtime then let them range for the remainder of the day, that way they get enough of their crumbles. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## junkman

d_rek said:


> Main feed is organic layer crumbles. Give them a 1~ quart of scratch grains daily. Will also give them vegetable and fruit scraps chopped up finely. Then they range most of the day. I noticed if they get most of their diet from free range their egg production can be affected. I try to keep them in the run until lunchtime then let them range for the remainder of the day, that way they get enough of their crumbles.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I just give mine table scraps and every once in a while some sorghum to scratch around the run to keep everything kinda stirred up.


----------



## huntfishlive

ibthetrout said:


> Any of you guys need a coop? I have one I'd sell cheap. Setup for 12 birds.


is this chicken coop still available? where you located, what are you looking to get out of it $, size and pictures please


----------



## justincasei812

junkman said:


> Besides the regular feed what treats or other foods do you give your birds?


We normally do table scraps as well, we have to split it between the other pets and chickens (dog does not get much) If there is meat involved a piece goes to the cat. Other than that I used to buy bird seed to put out and then give a cup to the chickens once in a while. Realized scratch grain is a little cheaper so the birds get that and I take an old milk jug cut open and put a couple of cups of the scratch grain in that with water and let it ferment a few days. Then throw it around their run, especially in the winter where the little bit of corn helps raise their body temp. I heard if you ferment the grains it is better for the chickens? When we free range we use the scratch grain to get them back into the run when we need to.


----------



## junkman

justincasei812 said:


> We normally do table scraps as well, we have to split it between the other pets and chickens (dog does not get much) If there is meat involved a piece goes to the cat. Other than that I used to buy bird seed to put out and then give a cup to the chickens once in a while. Realized scratch grain is a little cheaper so the birds get that and I take an old milk jug cut open and put a couple of cups of the scratch grain in that with water and let it ferment a few days. Then throw it around their run, especially in the winter where the little bit of corn helps raise their body temp. I heard if you ferment the grains it is better for the chickens? When we free range we use the scratch grain to get them back into the run when we need to.


I got the sorghum really cheap ,it was screenings and I paid $3.oo for a big bag that filled 5 five gallon buckets.


----------



## justincasei812

junkman said:


> I got the sorghum really cheap ,it was screenings and I paid $3.oo for a big bag that filled 5 five gallon buckets.


I bought sorghum last year and planted it. I wish I would have just given it to the chickens. I never really came up at all, although I think I planted it too early. I would like to find something that I can use as a screen but with a lot of shade from the trees it is hard to find.


----------



## Mike

Another hen went broody, so my wife made another trip to Painted Fowl Farm for hatching eggs today:










She was talking about getting turkeys, so I ‘feel’ like I dodged a bullet. 

Mike


----------



## miruss

Mike said:


> Another hen went broody, so my wife made another trip to Painted Fowl Farm for hatching eggs today:
> 
> View attachment 517319
> 
> 
> She was talking about getting turkeys, so I ‘feel’ like I dodged a bullet.
> 
> Mike


Turkeys aren't as bad as you think! We did 3 one year they do eat a little more but they free ranged with the chickens and were huge come thanksgiving ! Had one for thanksgiving, family get together for Christmas,and new years! Had some wild TOMS come in and strut in yard for them !


----------



## Mike

miruss said:


> Turkeys aren't as bad as you think! We did 3 one year they do eat a little more but they free ranged with the chickens and were huge come thanksgiving ! Had one for thanksgiving, family get together for Christmas,and new years! Had some wild TOMS come in and strut in yard for them !


I would have to modify the chicken door between the coop and the run so they would fit (we keep the main coop door closed during rainy weather to keep the coop dry), and they would end up being pets that i would have to feed all year! LOL 

Mike


----------



## thill

We are a few weeks into the chicken game. It’s been a pretty fun journey so far. We have 22 birds and 10 or 11 different breeds. We will move them out of the house in a week or two, once their coop is built.

We ordered all hens, but I know there’s probably a good chance there’s a rooster in our group. When and how can we check to see if one is a rooster?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike

thill said:


> We are a few weeks into the chicken game. It’s been a pretty fun journey so far. We have 22 birds and 10 or 11 different breeds. We will move them out of the house in a week or two, once their coop is built.
> 
> We ordered all hens, but I know there’s probably a good chance there’s a rooster in our group. When and how can we check to see if one is a rooster?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on the breed, typically at 6 weeks. Combs and feathers will be your clues...

Mike


----------



## miruss

thill said:


> We are a few weeks into the chicken game. It’s been a pretty fun journey so far. We have 22 birds and 10 or 11 different breeds. We will move them out of the house in a week or two, once their coop is built.
> 
> We ordered all hens, but I know there’s probably a good chance there’s a rooster in our group. When and how can we check to see if one is a rooster?
> 
> Thanks!


Wait til morning you'll hear him!


----------



## junkman

thill said:


> When and how can we check to see if one is a rooster?
> 
> Thanks!


The roosters will let you know who they are.


----------



## justincasei812

Mike- 
What are the breeds of your chickens? The color of the shells are pretty cool. We range from light to a medium brown egg, a pinkish color and blue. We should be good this year for chickens but maybe next spring we can diversify a bit more on our breeds.


----------



## Mike

justincasei812 said:


> Mike-
> What are the breeds of your chickens? The color of the shells are pretty cool. We range from light to a medium brown egg, a pinkish color and blue. We should be good this year for chickens but maybe next spring we can diversify a bit more on our breeds.


We have a large mix: Salmon Faverolle, Easter Eggers, Olive Eggers (at think we're at gen 2 at this point), Brahmas, Ameraucana, Welsummer, Crested Cream Legbar, Black Copper Maran, and probably a few more i'm forgetting about! 

The only thing we can breed true are the Welsummers right now, everything else is a mix. We have three coops going, I think my wife will try to separate out the Ameraucanas (depending on what hatches) for a new flock. 

Mike


----------



## justincasei812

Awesome. We are not allowed roosters so we have to buy hens and have 18 right now. I think we have six different breeds. We had a black copper maran but it turned out to be a rooster and had to give it away. The maran was one that we wanted to be a pullet out of the 6 we had gotten last year but it just was not meant to be.


----------



## junkman

I am not allowed roosters in my city either.But I'm still going to try and pull it off.I live next to a fire station on a busy main road with a neighbor on one side and woods behind me.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Pretty simple. The rooster identifies as a female.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Cranium

When we had chickens, one of their favorite "snacks" was left over KFC. Used to laugh like hell when they would just devour that stuff!


----------



## MichiFishy

Well, while we are on the food subject, what is the weirdest thing you have seen them eat?


Ive been lucky enough to witness birds catching mice, frogs, and one time a small milk snake. And they swallow it all whole.


Its kinda funny. They are trash dumpsters, land buzzards, and turn it into eggs we cant get enough of!


----------



## junkman

Richard Cranium said:


> When we had chickens, one of their favorite "snacks" was left over KFC. Used to laugh like hell when they would just devour that stuff!


I just can't bring myself to do it.It seems kinda Jeffrey Dahmerish to me.Like feeding the neighbors chili made from someone he offed.


----------



## 6Speed

I loved having fresh eggs growing up. Unfortunately I live in the burbs so I can't now. My cousin down near Lakeland Florida has a nice big place and he raised chickens and more importantly, quail! Quail eggs are totally awesome and of course butchering them makes for a great meal. I think he has around 200 in his line now.


----------



## junkman

Mine really like fried fish.After we get done frying fish I make a batter out of the fry coating and cook it.They love it.


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> I just can't bring myself to do it.It seems kinda Jeffrey Dahmerish to me.Like feeding the neighbors chili made from someone he offed.


Protein is protein!  After grilling a chicken, the carcass goes in the chicken run. They pick it clean. Same for turkey at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Team Camo

Mike said:


> Protein is protein!  After grilling a chicken, the carcass goes in the chicken run. They pick it clean. Same for turkey at Thanksgiving.


Neighbors down the road always let their chickens free range. Must've had 30 plus. Of course something is always taking one or two out. Pretty sure one of the locals took one out with their car...it's a dirt slow moving road. One was squished in the dirt. And I'll be damned if the survivors weren't chewing on it. Those yard birds for sure will eat anything..even themselves...:lol:


----------



## junkman

Just sealed the deal on a rooster. He's a pretty cool little guy. He'll perch on your hand like a little parrot . The breed he is stays really small. He is a serama .


----------



## junkman

View media item 122767The chicken world is the only place where you can brag about having small cock.:lol:And post pictures of it also.:lol:


----------



## jr9912

Bantams are crowing machines. Good luck keeping him quiet.


----------



## Ford 800

We had a couple of free range chickens come up to the house when I grilled. When I threw a piece of chicken off the grill to them, I called it a family reunion.

New batch of chickens stay away.


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> Bantams are crowing machines. Good luck keeping him quiet.


Serama roosters aren't really loud.That and they talk more than they crow.Actually he is smaller than most bantam breeds.Weighs less than a pound.The picture makes him look bigger than what he is.


----------



## junkman

He's about half the size of my silki hen.


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> Bantams are crowing machines. Good luck keeping him quiet.


Tomorrow I will post a better picture of him that shows his size.


----------



## Mike

First hatch of the year from the incubator is complete, 22 chicks off to our friend who runs a CSA.















The eggs under the broody hens are starting to hatch this week, one chick so far this morning...

Mike


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> First hatch of the year from the incubator is complete, 22 chicks off to our friend who runs a CSA.
> View attachment 521623
> View attachment 521625
> 
> The eggs under the broody hens are starting to hatch this week, one chick so far this morning...
> 
> Mike


Barnyard mix?


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> Barnyard mix?


 Yes - these are all Favaucanas (Salmon Faverolles x Ameraucana) or Olive Eggers (Ameraucana x Black Copper Maran or Welsummer x Cream Legbar).


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> Yes - these are all Favaucanas (Salmon Faverolles x Ameraucana) or Olive Eggers (Ameraucana x Black Copper Maran or Welsummer x Cream Legbar).


Mutts are cool.


----------



## jiggin is livin

These are my girls (I hope anyway) should be able to tell by their quack next week.

Going to get some Cayuga’s and maybe a few others today. I want some runners too.

This picture is a couple days ago. Their almost all white now. Amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## junkman

jiggin is livin said:


> View attachment 522241
> 
> 
> These are my girls (I hope anyway) should be able to tell by their quack next week.
> 
> Going to get some Cayuga’s and maybe a few others today. I want some runners too.
> 
> This picture is a couple days ago. Their almost all white now. Amazing how fast they grow.


Ducks are cool but the wife says absolutely not.:lol:


----------



## jr9912

Ducks Crapping machines!


----------



## jiggin is livin

Ducks are so cool. I didn’t think I’d enjoy them near as much as I am. Building them a pool area soon. Planning it right now. I agreed because I love duck eggs and the thought of raising some for meat, but these little turds are so fun and entertaining. I never knew how dog like they are. 

Well we have 1 female Pekin for sure, the rest are still just squeakers. Should be any day now, but she’s quacking up a storm especially for treats. 

These are the 4 Cayuga ducks we picked up yesterday. They are 6 days old. The lady is hatching more soon and some Ancona so we’ll probably get 6-8 more mixed of the two breeds. That’ll be a well enough rounded flock for us for now. We’d like to end up with about 10 layers and a drake or two, definitely one Cayuga drake since they’ll brood and hatch their own. We’ll eat the rest to make the flock we want.


----------



## junkman

Put my little cock in with the big girls on Sunday.Everybody got along except one of my hens was attacking him.So off to chicken jail for her.Being separated from the flock kinda resets the pecking order.


----------



## 6Speed

junkman said:


> Put my little cock in with the big girls on Sunday.Everybody got along except one of my hens was attacking him.So off to chicken jail for her.Being separated from the flock kinda resets the pecking order.


Dude, this is a family site...


----------



## junkman

6Speed said:


> Dude, this is a family site...


I even posted pictures of my little cock.:lol:


----------



## junkman

6Speed said:


> Dude, this is a family site...







  








20200419_122140




__
junkman


__
Apr 19, 2020




Cock size





Just in case you missed seeing my little cock.:lol:


----------



## Mike

Well, if junkman is going to post his cock, might as well post some chicks:

















The hatching eggs we bought didn’t go well - one group was not fertilized, the other (the Ameraucanas my wife really wanted) all had really thin shells and a bunch broke. We only ended up with 3 chicks from 24 eggs. Went to Family Farm tonight and bought the Easter Eggers so the hens that have been sitting for 21 days have chicks to raise.

Mike


----------



## Waif

Peep,Peep,Peep, peep!


----------



## junkman

Thanks for letting us check out your chicks!


----------



## junkman

6Speed said:


> Dude, this is a family site...


If ya want go ahead and show my cock to the whole family.They would probly think the little guy is cute.:lol:


----------



## Mike

First batch of chicks have made their way from the coop into the run.


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> 20200419_122140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> junkman
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 19, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cock size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed seeing my little cock.:lol:


I figure if junkman can post pictures of his little cock, I should share my big one.









Once you go Brahma...


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> I figure if junkman can post pictures of his little cock, I should share my big one.
> View attachment 527141
> 
> 
> Once you go Brahma...


Nice Cock!!


----------



## Mike

Fun picture to share - my friend made two batches of scrambled eggs. Our eggs on the left, eggs from the store on the right.


----------



## thill

Anyone want a rooster? Free to a good home. 

He's approximately 16 weeks old and healthy. We didn't plan on getting a rooster in our flock and would prefer to find him a new home instead of...well...tossing him on the weber. 

Located in west olive.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Great offer to the right situation, not me.


----------



## Scadsobees

thill said:


> Anyone want a rooster? Free to a good home.
> 
> He's approximately 16 weeks old and healthy. We didn't plan on getting a rooster in our flock and would prefer to find him a new home instead of...well...tossing him on the weber.
> 
> Located in west olive.
> 
> View attachment 553907


Y'know, it would be more humane and quick to just shoot it. But yeah, I've had roosters too that it seemed about the only solution to those aggressive buggers was to just trap it in the grill. And it would have felt good too, especially after it attacked a kid.


----------



## thill

Scadsobees said:


> Y'know, it would be more humane and quick to just shoot it. But yeah, I've had roosters too that it seemed about the only solution to those aggressive buggers was to just trap it in the grill. And it would have felt good too, especially after it attacked a kid.


You’re right it would be quicker. Luckily this rooster hasn’t been aggressive with any humans yet, but I’ve heard they all have it in them to do so.


----------



## MichiFishy

I finally got my broody hen. "Old Faithful" my brahma hen is 4 1/2 years old and up until recently was still laying 3 eggs a week. She stopped two weeks ago and I thought that was kinda strange. Seems like once the new hens started laying she started to go broody, sitting on a clutch of nine eggs for 10 days now. I usually incubate eggs but have been eager to let a hen do the work and see how she does. Candled them last night and all nine are fertilized so hopefully here in another week or so there will be a positive update.

All the eggs are Isa Brown eggs or Barred Rock, will be interesting to see what the chicks look like with a brahma dad.


----------



## Mike

So much easier letting a hen raise them!


----------



## thill

Big weekend for us! We got our first eggs on Saturday and two more on sunday. We weren't expecting eggs until September. Bonus!


----------



## Team Camo

Wife and daughter got this one from a neighbor. They have 40 ish chickens already. This one supposedly showed up at her dad's in Macomb township laid eggs in a flower pot on a front porch. They did not want it they knew we had five and wanted to know if we wanted one more.. we still weren't sure if they were fertilized or not. Out of eight eggs. The wife says she candled them... five for sure are fertilized. We will see LOL.


----------



## Team Camo

Curious. Anyone know what type of chicken that is. I know with it laying down hard to tell.
I'll try and get another pic later but the last 2 days only have seen her get up once when I was in the barn to eat. Also definitely not as friendly as our other birds which of course is due to her eggs. Also without much information don't know much about her at all. Don't know old she is... how long's she been maybe in the wild... Neighbors dad did check with some locals none of them were missing any chickens.


----------



## MichiFishy

Im guessing Americauna, when I used to have them they were always more wild than the other breeds. Used to roost in the spruce tree during nice weather instead of the coop.


----------



## Team Camo

Mike said:


> So much easier letting a hen raise them!


Curious you said easier to let the hen raise them. When we got our 6 girls they where raised by us...light, food, water yada yada. Guess I would like to know a little more about that. Thanks


----------



## Mike

Team Camo said:


> Curious you said easier to let the hen raise them. When we got our 6 girls they where raised by us...light, food, water yada yada. Guess I would like to know a little more about that. Thanks


We get a lot of broody hens every year. Instead of hatching eggs in an incubator or buying chicks, we let the broody hens sit on fertilized eggs until they hatch. Once hatched, the hen continues to raise the chicks - shows them where the food and water is, how to ‘forage’ (our chickens free-range on our property), and how to roost at night (when they get big enough), and how to watch out for predators. It’s hands off for us, other than putting out chick feed and water. No heat lamps, brooder boxes, trying to integrate new chickens into the flock, etc.

Mike


----------



## Lumberman

My chickens are just now 16 weeks. Doing very well. No eggs yet so they are still free loading. haha

We did end with a rooster and with it being a rhode island reds he is huge. 

He’s starting to get pretty aggressive. I hope it doesn’t get any worse or he’s likely going to end up in a pot. 

I do like having the rooster because we let them free range some and he keeps a good eye on the hens. 

That all being said I can’t have him going after the kids.


----------



## thill

Lumberman said:


> My chickens are just now 16 weeks. Doing very well. No eggs yet so they are still free loading. haha
> 
> We did end with a rooster and with it being a rhode island reds he is huge.
> 
> He’s starting to get pretty aggressive. I hope it doesn’t get any worse or he’s likely going to end up in a pot.
> 
> I do like having the rooster because we let them free range some and he keeps a good eye on the hens.
> 
> That all being said I can’t have him going after the kids.


Our chickens were about the same age when we discovered a rooster in our flock. He was very aggressive with our hens, biting them and chasing them around when we let them freerange. The mrs and I were tired of hearing our hens in distress because of our rooster so we decided to get rid of him. He sped up his expiration date the day he jumped off my chest trying to get around me. We were both in their run and he clearly didn’t want me in there. It might have hurt if he had spurs. That evening he saw his last sunset.

Our flock is much more peaceful and a few hens started laying eggs a few days after the rooster was removed. It is probably a coincident but he may have been stressing them out.


----------



## Waif

We had a Rhode Island Red we kept.
Handled since a chick he was pretty easy going. Didn't rake hens bad or drive them to distraction.
The kids (kids seemed to show up out of thin air sometimes ,plus mine) ran that rooster.
Used to being caught , he's let them take him out to the road,turn him loose and then chase him back to the run where to his dismay the door would be shut.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Weather like today I'd tell them to knock it off if he was panting.
Hens were off limits.

Came home after work one night to find hens roosted all over the yard all unhappy.
Kids had closed the run door and pop-hole door and left them closed.
They heard about that!

I'm guessing the rooster being handled so much and dominated by humans in it's youth figured into his being half mellow.
Could have been his breeds demeanor too.


----------



## junkman

My rooster is the friendliest out of all my birds.


----------



## Team Camo

Well after one week. And after my wife and daughter said they candled them and confirmed they were fertilized. I've thought other wise. She has been in the barn in a big dog cage..with me. The wife and I did another candle and confirmed..ah nope not fertilized. Got rid of the 5 eggs..which the wife said were stinky...cracked one to double check. We have put the cage next to our other 5 girls to acclimate her to the group. She within minutes of us taking those eggs away. Got up and stretched started eating drinking biatching at the new girls like nothing happened...chickens are weird. :lol:. We will leave her by the coop for a couple days to let them check each other out.
And of course screwed up the pics...but I'm sure you will get it. lol


----------



## Team Camo

Then I go back to check on a couple things and our beagle is bitchin...at this. I swear this one has a death wish we can literally get within a foot or two of it before its scampers off reluctantly. daughter says she is almost hand-fed this leaf lettuce from the garden boxes this year it has no fear...


----------



## Mike

Hi Team Camo - not sure of the predators in your area, but might consider replacing the chicken wire with hardware cloth... 

Mike


----------



## Team Camo

Mike said:


> Hi Team Camo - not sure of the predators in your area, but might consider replacing the chicken wire with hardware cloth...
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah every type of critter around here. Its's been like that for four years.. Also buried about 18 in down below grade. So far so good nothing has got in.


----------



## junkman

Team Camo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yeah every type of critter around here. Its's been like that for four years.. Also buried about 18 in down below grade. So far so good nothing has got in.


I used the big patio pavers around my run.The critters try to dig where the wire meets the ground.


----------



## miruss

Team Camo said:


> Then I go back to check on a couple things and our beagle is bitchin...at this. I swear this one has a death wish we can literally get within a foot or two of it before its scampers off reluctantly. daughter says she is almost hand-fed this leaf lettuce from the garden boxes this year it has no fear...
> View attachment 558075


 Have the same thing happen almost daily only i have 3 beagles . The fun starts when they somehow get out then it's off to the races !!


----------



## junkman

My birds have the area behind my garage to roam around.It has a fence that they can get over and explore the rest of the yard. But as soon as they see the dogs it's back over the fence behind the garage they go.


----------



## Team Camo

miruss said:


> Have the same thing happen almost daily only i have 3 beagles . The fun starts when they somehow get out then it's off to the races !!


Yeah I don't hunt her... probably should though. She has got a couple smaller ones that have got to close to her rope limit. And myself in a weak moment when walking her I let her lose to see if she can catch one.. regret it everytime...lol


----------



## Team Camo

Well put the new girl in last night. Holy crap what a show! At first went off great nothing happened. Well about 2 minutes later it was on. First just checking each other out...then the flying.. feet in the air trying to size each other up I guess. There was some blood nothing major and things settled down somewhat..as it was about roosting time. This am was pretty much uneventful and I'm sure the five girls are still putting this new one in her place. She is in the bottom rung on this picture. Pretty much where she's been all day every time I check. So I have to give it another day or so to see if things settle down.


----------



## MichiFishy

Team Camo said:


> Well put the new girl in last night. Holy crap what a show! At first went off great nothing happened. Well about 2 minutes later it was on. First just checking each other out...then the flying.. feet in the air trying to size each other up I guess. There was some blood nothing major and things settled down somewhat..as it was about roosting time. This am was pretty much uneventful and I'm sure the five girls are still putting this new one in her place. She is in the bottom rung on this picture. Pretty much where she's been all day every time I check. So I have to give it another day or so to see if things settle down.
> View attachment 559897





Team Camo said:


> Well after one week. And after my wife and daughter said they candled them and confirmed they were fertilized. I've thought other wise. She has been in the barn in a big dog cage..with me. The wife and I did another candle and confirmed..ah nope not fertilized. Got rid of the 5 eggs..which the wife said were stinky...cracked one to double check. We have put the cage next to our other 5 girls to acclimate her to the group. She within minutes of us taking those eggs away. Got up and stretched started eating drinking biatching at the new girls like nothing happened...chickens are weird. :lol:. We will leave her by the coop for a couple days to let them check each other out.
> And of course screwed up the pics...but I'm sure you will get it. lol
> View attachment 558067
> View attachment 558067
> View attachment 558067
> View attachment 558069
> View attachment 558067


Nice looking coop.


----------



## Team Camo

MichiFishy said:


> Nice looking coop.


Wanted to do a stick built originally. Built the bottom deck..got lazy and went with the plastic. So far so good 4 years in ....


----------



## brewster

Team Camo said:


> Well put the new girl in last night. Holy crap what a show! At first went off great nothing happened. Well about 2 minutes later it was on. First just checking each other out...then the flying.. feet in the air trying to size each other up I guess. There was some blood nothing major and things settled down somewhat..as it was about roosting time. This am was pretty much uneventful and I'm sure the five girls are still putting this new one in her place. She is in the bottom rung on this picture. Pretty much where she's been all day every time I check. So I have to give it another day or so to see if things settle down.
> View attachment 559897




Is that like the lower level of yooper two hole outhouse?


----------



## Team Camo

brewster said:


> Is that like the lower level of yooper two hole outhouse?


:lol:
They are offset from each other so hopefully the lower rooster....doesn't get hit..


----------



## MichiFishy

MichiFishy said:


> I finally got my broody hen. "Old Faithful" my brahma hen is 4 1/2 years old and up until recently was still laying 3 eggs a week. She stopped two weeks ago and I thought that was kinda strange. Seems like once the new hens started laying she started to go broody, sitting on a clutch of nine eggs for 10 days now. I usually incubate eggs but have been eager to let a hen do the work and see how she does. Candled them last night and all nine are fertilized so hopefully here in another week or so there will be a positive update.
> 
> All the eggs are Isa Brown eggs or Barred Rock, will be interesting to see what the chicks look like with a brahma dad.


Well, only got two chicks out of nine eggs. Sunday night found one who had opened it's shell, but was dead still inside when I found it. Struggle must have been too much? Two hatched yesterday and are tucked under her wings right now.

Out of the six remaining eggs, three had full grown chicks inside and the other three had mostly developed chicks but she kicked all six out of the nest this morning.


----------



## Team Camo

MichiFishy said:


> Well, only got two chicks out of nine eggs. Sunday night found one who had opened it's shell, but was dead still inside when I found it. Struggle must have been too much? Two hatched yesterday and are tucked under her wings right now.
> 
> Out of the six remaining eggs, three had full grown chicks inside and the other three had mostly developed chicks but she kicked all six out of the nest this morning.


That's a bummer. Couldn't hit the like on your post...


----------



## MichiFishy

Yeah, I was bummed too. Was hoping for at least five of nine from her. If I had been home when she kicked the eggs out, I could have thrown them in the incubator and maybe they would have made it.


----------



## junkman

My birds are broody again!:banghead3


----------



## Team Camo

junkman said:


> My birds are broody again!:banghead3


Not saying this will work... as I don't know crap when it comes to chickens. Interesting article.
https://www.starmilling.com/what-to...t=When a hen is broody,on and hatch some eggs.


----------



## d_rek

junkman said:


> My birds are broody again!:banghead3


My gold laced Wyandotte finally broke her spell after almost two months. We had to kick her out of the coop and keep it locked up daily. Really screwed up egg production for the other girls. Of our 5 remaining birds (we lost one just before the 4th) we are only still getting 1-3 eggs a day, up from 0-1. Our Isa Browns are both laying well as I our Brahma. I haven’t seen an egg out of our rock pullet in over a month (theyre smaller and speckled). Hoping they turn a corner and start producing again. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## triplelunger

d_rek said:


> My gold laced Wyandotte finally broke her spell after almost two months. We had to kick her out of the coop and keep it locked up daily. Really screwed up egg production for the other girls. Of our 5 remaining birds (we lost one just before the 4th) we are only still getting 1-3 eggs a day, up from 0-1. Our Isa Browns are both laying well as I our Brahma. I haven’t seen an egg out of our rock pullet in over a month (theyre smaller and speckled). Hoping they turn a corner and start producing again.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


If they've been locked out of the coop for a while, they might have found an alternate spot to lay. My egg production took a nose dive about a month ago, and couldn't figure out why. Well, one day my dog came to me with something in his mouth, opened up and out plopped an egg! I followed him after I took it, and sure enough, he returned to the scene of the crime. In a small brushy area next to my woodpile I found about 2 dozen eggs. I picked them up, cleared out the area, and now they're back to laying in their boxes. So might want to get yourself an egg-sniffing canine, or just take a look around the property.
Now I'm getting 9-10 a day out of 11 hens with about 5 more hens reaching laying age from my last hatch from my broody hen.


----------



## wannabapro

Had a Brahma mama get broody for about 10 days and it jacked up the other 5 gals too. I broke her in a few days but I had to lock up the coop for part of the day and boot her out multiple times otherwise. One other trick that seemed to help was to pull her out of the box after roosting time (pitch dark) and place her on the roost for the night. Did that twice and the third day she was broke.


----------



## Lumberman

Finally got a few eggs. Boy are they small. Hope they get bigger. Look like robin eggs. Haha


----------



## Big Frank 25

pullet eggs


----------



## triplelunger

Got home from a long weekend this Sunday, and I've got 3 damn broody hens! I just lost my rooster, too, so I can't really have them sit unless I buy some hatching eggs. ******* chickens drive me crazy sometimes. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy

Little birds are coming along nicely, just started to roost with the rest of the flock this week. One pure white and one that looks like a Brahma, both are ISA Brown and Brahma cross. I have noticed that the two youngsters that were raised by my hen are extremely weary of me, not like birds that are raised in a brooder. Fine by me, makes it easier to herd them if I need to.


----------



## junkman

Two out of three hens are laying now.:woohoo1:


----------



## thill

We were getting 14-16 eggs per day with our flock of 21 hens. Most of the eggs were laid before 2pm. Yesterday our birds laid zero eggs by 1pm and only 8 for the entire day. I just check for eggs and found only 5 eggs. What would cause egg production to slow way down? They have plenty of food and water.


----------



## MichiFishy

thill said:


> We were getting 14-16 eggs per day with our flock of 21 hens. Most of the eggs were laid before 2pm. Yesterday our birds laid zero eggs by 1pm and only 8 for the entire day. I just check for eggs and found only 5 eggs. What would cause egg production to slow way down? They have plenty of food and water.


Could be getting ready to molt, you noticing some feathers laying around?


----------



## thill

MichiFishy said:


> Could be getting ready to molt, you noticing some feathers laying around?


There's no shortage of feathers in the run and coop but I couldn't tell you if there is more than normal. I'll start paying closer attention. We only got 5 eggs today. We did have our first broody hen this weekend but she didn't last long. After 5 or 6 hours I removed her from her nesting box and she went about the rest of her day like normal.


----------



## Waif

thill said:


> We were getting 14-16 eggs per day with our flock of 21 hens. Most of the eggs were laid before 2pm. Yesterday our birds laid zero eggs by 1pm and only 8 for the entire day. I just check for eggs and found only 5 eggs. What would cause egg production to slow way down? They have plenty of food and water.


How has their lighting /amount of daylight changed? More shade hours or coop hours?
You've kept them watered at all times. A biggie.

That's quite a drop.
Again , I kept a light in my coop to keep light hours steady. Changes of daylight being shorter in winter didn't factor as much.

Your neighbors aren't eating more eggs lately are they? L.o.l..


----------



## thill

Waif said:


> How has their lighting /amount of daylight changed? More shade hours or coop hours?
> You've kept them watered at all times. A biggie.
> 
> That's quite a drop.
> Again , I kept a light in my coop to keep light hours steady. Changes of daylight being shorter in winter didn't factor as much.
> 
> Your neighbors aren't eating more eggs lately are they? L.o.l..


They only get natural light and their coop/run has constant shade. Do we need to supplement their light? 
They may have been without water for a couple hours within the last week. They have a 5 gal bucket with watering nipples in their run that has never ran out but the water in their coop went dry so they were without for a couple hours one morning while they waited for us to let them out of their coop. That's all I can think of. I read about the molting process and it could be the problem but our birds are only 7 months old. Most of what I read suggested it happens to birds older than 1 yr.


----------



## Team Camo

We've had our five girls around 4 years now I believe. This is the first time we've had one of them go to a full-blown molt. When daylight starts changing in the fall we keep an LED daylight bulb on a timer in their coop. not sure if it helps or not but I read somewhere that it wouldn't hurt. Then when it starts getting colder and during the winter egg production will drop a lot .


----------



## junkman

My birds are all laying now after being broody a couple of times and molting.The last one to start laying just gave one up today.I know because each one lays a different colored egg.


----------



## thill

I just gave my flock an extra boost of protein in their feed by mixing in sunflower seeds, meal worms and put a feed block in their run. I hope they get back to normal soon. We were consuming at least 2 dozen eggs per week and promised a few doz to friends and family. So far, no eggs yet today which is not the norm at all.


----------



## d_rek

thill said:


> I just gave my flock an extra boost of protein in their feed by mixing in sunflower seeds, meal worms and put a feed block in their run. I hope they get back to normal soon. We were consuming at least 2 dozen eggs per week and promised a few doz to friends and family. So far, no eggs yet today which is not the norm at all.


Haha... seems like just when they get rolling good and you wonder what the heck you're going to do with all these eggs suddenly they stop laying so hot. This will be our second fall/winter with our birds and they definitely slow down as photoperiod shortens. In summer we can expect 3-5 eggs/day, and winter 1-3. But unless broody or molting shouldn't have a real dramatic drop in production. Also could be any other change that disturbs their normal daily routine. As easy as chickens are they can be fussy about their habits.


----------



## Waif

thill said:


> They only get natural light and their coop/run has constant shade. Do we need to supplement their light?
> They may have been without water for a couple hours within the last week. They have a 5 gal bucket with watering nipples in their run that has never ran out but the water in their coop went dry so they were without for a couple hours one morning while they waited for us to let them out of their coop. That's all I can think of. I read about the molting process and it could be the problem but our birds are only 7 months old. Most of what I read suggested it happens to birds older than 1 yr.


Sometimes , it's multiple things going on.
With a simple thing being the last thing needed to be a trigger.

Lighting is worth a try if it can be done safely.
Running a consistent average of a longest natural daylight hours day is suggested in this article.
I just ran one at night. Defended by woven wire so hens couldn't fly into it.
The same lamp kept their water fount unfroze in winter. And of course kept the coop from being too cold.

I just don't recall my hens years ago falling off production that much at the same time. Molting in unison for example. Quite possible though.

Don't sweat owing eggs. You made the offer , the hens didn't. But you can simply explain they are on a natural break/time out.

https://www.thepoultrysite.com/arti... nutrition,can cause depressed egg production.


----------



## junkman

I don't try to force extra light on them.I just let them what they are going to do.


----------



## junkman

Silki hen is broody AGAIN!:rant:


----------



## jr9912

We have a little black silki we call her demon. She goes broody after every demon jr. She hatches. Some birds are just that way. She is the meanest chicken out or 300+ birds.


----------



## junkman

Added a trio of mille fleur d'uccle to my flock.These things eggs are even smaller then the ones my silki hen lays.


----------



## junkman

Moved the new birds out of the getting to know you pen and into the main run tonight.


----------



## junkman

So far so good.Didn't wake up to any dead birds.Seems like everybody is getting along as best as I can expect.


----------



## junkman

My chickens do not like the snow.The other day over half of the run had snow on the ground and they would not walk on it.:lol:


----------



## wannabapro

Mine don’t either. I have a sizable area though covered and snow free. Spread a fresh bale of straw in that area about twice a winter. Gotta try to incentivize them to not sit in the coop all day.


----------



## jr9912

Ours chickens hate snow too but the ducks seem to love it, of course ducks are special....


----------



## Martin Looker

If those chickens aren't laying it's time to eat them.


----------



## hypox

My chickens didn't lay eggs for a few months in the winter. They did lay for almost 5 years though.


----------



## junkman

I have one silki hen that just looks terrible when it is wet outside.


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> I have one silki hen that just looks terrible when it is wet outside.


As if a silki don't look bad enough dry....:lol:


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> As if a silki don't look bad enough dry....:lol:


She's not even a pretty bird dry.But she really looks bad when it's raining.:lol:


----------



## junkman

She's kind of a funny looking bird.Almost like her skin don't fit rite.


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> She's kind of a funny looking bird.Almost like her skin don't fit rite.


look but once for beauty....
:lol:


----------



## Mike




----------



## MichiFishy

Birds have been doing good, minus one casualty. I suspect it was this guy based on what I found, dog chased him off the other evening. I haven't seen his prints up near the house, but that's where the dog started the chase, so little Fox has been feeling pretty comfortable getting close, hopefully not anymore though. 

Sure wish I could set traps here, but I know I would catch the neighbors cat more than anything.


----------



## thill

I have two foxes on trail cam about every other day sometimes at 10:30 am. My cams aren't showing any of the neighbors pets so I might try a couple sets. So far we haven't lost any birds but its only a matter of time. I have two live traps out but I've only caught possums. I hate to kill such a pretty fox but our paths will inevitably cross. 

This cam is probably 150 yards from our coop.


----------



## junkman

My birds are acting like the snow is lava.:lol:


----------



## Firefighter

thill said:


> I have two foxes on trail cam about every other day sometimes at 10:30 am. My cams aren't showing any of the neighbors pets so I might try a couple sets. So far we haven't lost any birds but its only a matter of time. I have two live traps out but I've only caught possums. I hate to kill such a pretty fox but our paths will inevitably cross.
> 
> This cam is probably 150 yards from our coop.
> 
> View attachment 618751


We lost 3 to a fox in the middle of the day this fall. Spooked it coming back for number 4.

Steel went in the ground and the fox is no longer with us. 

Neighbor cats and dogs are easy to release unharmed and shouldn't be wandering anyways. All my neighbors know I trap and don't have a problem.


----------



## junkman

Firefighter said:


> We lost 3 to a fox in the middle of the day this fall. Spooked it coming back for number 4.
> 
> Steel went in the ground and the fox is no longer with us.
> 
> Neighbor cats and dogs are easy to release unharmed and shouldn't be wandering anyways. All my neighbors know I trap and don't have a problem.


We have a few feral cats that hang around but leave the chickens alone.I really don't mind because they keep the mice in check.At least the ones the chickens don't get.


----------



## junkman

All my birds are on winter break except for one little mille .She's a trooper laying one little tiny egg every day.:banana-dance:


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> All my birds are on winter break except for one little mille .She's a trooper laying one little tiny egg every day.:banana-dance:


If you lived closer I’d give you some of ours! The flock molted in October / November, egg count was way down. Young birds started laying in the last few weeks, we’re averaging around 18 a day.


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> If you lived closer I’d give you some of ours! The flock molted in October / November, egg count was way down. Young birds started laying in the last few weeks, we’re averaging around 18 a day.


It's just break time for them.Even the chickens need a break every once in a while.


----------



## thill

Our production went from 18 -20 per day to 6 -7/day. I just put a red light in their coop on a timer to give them a few more hours of light and their production went up to 9 per day.


----------



## junkman

Two more of my birds started laying again last week.


----------



## junkman

thill said:


> Our production went from 18 -20 per day to 6 -7/day. I just put a red light in their coop on a timer to give them a few more hours of light and their production went up to 9 per day.


Just be very careful with a light in the hen house.I belong to a chicken group on FB.Every fall and winter people end up burning their coops down using lamps in them.


----------



## thill

junkman said:


> Just be very careful with a light in the hen house.I belong to a chicken group on FB.Every fall and winter people end up burning their coops down using lamps in them.


I appreciate the heads up. Do you know what caused the fires? I do not have a heating bulb, just a standard red bulb. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Team Camo

thill said:


> I appreciate the heads up. Do you know what caused the fires? I do not have a heating bulb, just a standard red bulb. Not sure if that makes a difference.


Believe most caused by the heating bulb. I also just have a led light bulb on a timer in our coop. Seems to help with production. Pretty sure it's set for 12 hours..


----------



## jiggin is livin

My ducks have been taking a break too, apparently. I am ok with it though. Only the Pekins (to my knowledge) keep laying year round. My Rouen's and Cayuga's are more seasonal.


----------



## Mike

Lost a hen to a hawk attack yesterday. The flocks are locked in their enclosed runs today. Hopefully it moves on to better hunting grounds. Doubt the chickens would be out of the run much this week anyway...

Mike


----------



## junkman

thill said:


> I appreciate the heads up. Do you know what caused the fires? I do not have a heating bulb, just a standard red bulb. Not sure if that makes a difference.


from heating bulbs,but a standard light bulb gets pretty hot also.Make sure nothing can come in contact with it or use an LED bulb or one of the CFL bulbs that don't get hot.I for one just let them do their thing.Their bodies can use a little break every once in a while.


----------



## thill

junkman said:


> .I for one just let them do their thing.Their bodies can use a little break every once in a while.


This is probably a good idea. I'm not sure why I went through the trouble to add a light. We're getting 1-2 more eggs per day with the light, so 8-9 eggs a day for a family of 4 and we're sitting on 8 dozen. We do not need anymore eggs! Seriously. It is nice to have a light in the coop. So I'll just remove the timer.


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> Lost a hen to a hawk attack yesterday. The flocks are locked in their enclosed runs today. Hopefully it moves on to better hunting grounds. Doubt the chickens would be out of the run much this week anyway...
> 
> Mike


I lost a bird a couple weeks ago to my own dog.


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> I lost a bird a couple weeks ago to my own dog.


That sucks! Hopefully the pooch leaves them alone from now on!


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> That sucks! Hopefully the pooch leaves them alone from now on!


There were a series of errors that lead up to the incident.


----------



## junkman

Still getting 2 or 3 eggs a day.


----------



## d_rek

We are getting 1-3 a day right now. But you gotta get them quick in these cold temps or they will feeeze and crack. You can still use the frozen eggs after they thaw. Fine for scrambled eggs or any dish requiring beaten eggs. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## junkman

d_rek said:


> We are getting 1-3 a day right now. But you gotta get them quick in these cold temps or they will feeeze and crack. You can still use the frozen eggs after they thaw. Fine for scrambled eggs or any dish requiring beaten eggs.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


My silki hen keeps all the eggs from freezing.Crazy bird tries to hatch anything she finds.


----------



## thill

d_rek said:


> We are getting 1-3 a day right now. But you gotta get them quick in these cold temps or they will feeeze and crack. You can still use the frozen eggs after they thaw. Fine for scrambled eggs or any dish requiring beaten eggs.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


This is the truth. We missed a day collecting eggs and there were 6 that had froze and split. The hens were not nesting on these eggs like they usually do, probably because it would be like sitting on ice cubes.


----------



## junkman

Another of my girls started laying again.🐓


----------



## Mike

Our young birds (last years hatch) are laying. Our average is close to two dozen a day. Pretty much giving them to whoever will take them!


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> Our young birds (last years hatch) are laying. Our average is close to two dozen a day. Pretty much giving them to whoever will take them!


Last year(their first winter) my birds layed all winter.This year they took a short break.


----------



## Mike

junkman said:


> Last year(their first winter) my birds layed all winter.This year they took a short break.


That’s why my wife raises a new crop every year. However, it’s completely off the rails. We sold off a bunch last fall, still have over 50 birds...


----------



## junkman

Mike said:


> That’s why my wife raises a new crop every year. However, it’s completely off the rails. We sold off a bunch last fall, still have over 50 birds...


Start frying the extra ones. 😂 You'll get to a tolerable number eventually .


----------



## jr9912

50... Child's play. My wife has over 300 now, pea fowl, Guinea fowl, and lord only know what else she has snuck in. It's like some sick addiction. Still looking for a Chickens Anonymous group to send her too....


----------



## Mike

No thank you! We are overrun with eggs as it is! LOL


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> 50... Child's play. My wife has over 300 now, pea fowl, Guinea fowl, and lord only know what else she has snuck in. It's like some sick addiction. Still looking for a Chickens Anonymous group to send her too....


😂 🐓  🐓 😂 🐓 🐓😂🐓


----------



## junkman

All five girls gave up eggs today.


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> All five girls gave up eggs today.
> View attachment 752183


It don't count if you have to squeeze the hen...


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> It don't count if you have to squeeze the hen...


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> It don't count if you have to squeeze the hen...


If you squeeze them hard enough the egg will shoot across the yard.😁


----------



## Mike

Feeding the unborn back to them...


----------



## jr9912

I think you missed a shell....


----------



## Mike

jr9912 said:


> I think you missed a shell....


They didn’t mind


----------



## Lumberman

Mike said:


> They didn’t mind
> View attachment 753437


Hmmm.... Not sure how I feel about that. LOL

My hens officially went on strike last week. Hopefully its just the cold snap.


----------



## Martin Looker

If they go on strike put them in the frying pan.


----------



## thill

Chickens are loving the warmer weather and extended hours of daylight. We have a couple that are molting and they look like they're severely hungover. Girls are giving up 10-13 eggs/day now.


----------



## jiggin is livin

My ducks just started laying again. Been getting 3-4 a day. The Rouen's are both in full swing laying each day. The Peking’s must be slowly coming back. It’s about every other day for them. The difference in egg size is VERY noticeable. One is the size of a normal large egg, the other is damn near a baseball. Lol

I’m excited for the Cayuga’s to start laying. Should start pretty soon. I love difference colored eggs and they start out pretty much black and fad over the year to a green.


----------



## Team Camo

jiggin is livin said:


> My ducks just started laying again. Been getting 3-4 a day. The Rouen's are both in full swing laying each day. The Peking’s must be slowly coming back. It’s about every other day for them. The difference in egg size is VERY noticeable. One is the size of a normal large egg, the other is damn near a baseball. Lol
> 
> I’m excited for the Cayuga’s to start laying. Should start pretty soon. I love difference colored eggs and they start out pretty much black and fad over the year to a green.


Wife and daughter bugging me about getting some ducks. We have the 6 chickens already and they are enough to supply our egg needs. How much more of a pain is it to raise a few of them?


----------



## jiggin is livin

Team Camo said:


> Wife and daughter bugging me about getting some ducks. We have the 6 chickens already and they are enough to supply our egg needs. How much more of a pain is it to raise a few of them?


Ducks are easy. The only real difference is, they love the cold and they love water. Which makes them messy compared to chickens which don’t love water. My neighbor has a couple free range chickens and they come see my ducks everyday. They don’t like the pool or mud though. Lol


----------



## junkman

Picked up a rooster this weekend.


----------



## junkman

Got my cock in my hand.


----------



## junkman

Hopping him and this girl will get together.


----------



## triplelunger

jiggin is livin said:


> Ducks are easy. The only real difference is, they love the cold and they love water. Which makes them messy compared to chickens which don’t love water. My neighbor has a couple free range chickens and they come see my ducks everyday. They don’t like the pool or mud though. Lol


Ducks are filthy creatures! Ducks eggs are second to none, though... tough call.


----------



## jiggin is livin

triplelunger said:


> Ducks are filthy creatures! Ducks eggs are second to none, though... tough call.


Agree on both accounts. I just keep their pool clean. Pump it out once a week (it is filthy by then) into the woods and they stay pretty clean. 

Mine are sissies though and won't leave their run to free range so they keep their filth in one 24x32 area. Lol

I could never eat another chicken egg and not think twice though.


----------



## thill

triplelunger said:


> Ducks are filthy creatures! Ducks eggs are second to none, though... tough call.


I heard duck eggs were great, then I tried one. They tasted like pond water! I was very disappointed.


----------



## triplelunger

thill said:


> I heard duck eggs were great, then I tried one. They tasted like pond water! I was very disappointed.


Interesting... maybe a bad egg? I found them to be just a richer, deeper flavor than a chicken egg but similar.


----------



## triplelunger

junkman said:


> Got my cock in my hand.
> View attachment 757695


That's a good lookin cock right there!


----------



## jiggin is livin

thill said:


> I heard duck eggs were great, then I tried one. They tasted like pond water! I was very disappointed.


I have never had one taste off in any way. Must have been a bad one. 

Like @triplelunger said, they are just a litte bigger and better than a chicken egg. Not real different though.


----------



## thill

jiggin is livin said:


> I have never had one taste off in any way. Must have been a bad one.
> 
> Like @triplelunger said, they are just a litte bigger and better than a chicken egg. Not real different though.


I will try them again the next time I have a chance. I think I let someone else's opinion alter my taste buds. Someone told me they tasted like pond water and that apparently stuck with me because that is exactly what I tasted. Worth trying again for sure.


----------



## triplelunger

jiggin is livin said:


> I have never had one taste off in any way. Must have been a bad one.
> 
> Like @triplelunger said, they are just a litte bigger and better than a chicken egg. Not real different though.


For some reason I prefer hard boiled chicken eggs over duck. 
Goose eggs are like something Fred flintstone would eat!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin

triplelunger said:


> For some reason I prefer hard boiled chicken eggs over duck.
> Goose eggs are like something Fred flintstone would eat!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 I’ve never tried a goose egg yet, but I’d love to. Duck eggs hard boiled are tougher than a chicken egg, but I don’t notice much difference in taste. Just a bitch to peel because the thicker shell. Lol

I have a line on an emu egg when they start laying again! Pretty excited about that.

I have heard Turkey eggs have that Turkey taste, which make sense. Not sure I’d like that in an egg though.


----------



## junkman

I call the cock John and the two hens are Jenna and Traci.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Wadd, Jamison and Lords. Where is Christy Canyon?


----------



## Fishndude

triplelunger said:


> Interesting... maybe a bad egg? I found them to be just a richer, deeper flavor than a chicken egg but similar.


When I was working in the office, one of my co-workers raised Chickens and Ducks, and sold the eggs. We go through a lot of eggs, so I gave him egg cartons - dozens of them. He rewarded me with an 18-pack of Duck Eggs, and they were incredible. Richer, and deeper flavor, for sure. The yolks were amazing. And they are probably 50% larger than chicken eggs. I loved them.


----------



## triplelunger

Anyone ever try Balut?


----------



## Team Camo

.


----------



## Team Camo

triplelunger said:


> Anyone ever try Balut?


No freakin way seen that on Zimmern.


----------



## triplelunger

Team Camo said:


> No freakin way seen that on Zimmern.


It's not horrible...


----------



## junkman

triplelunger said:


> Anyone ever try Balut?


🤮


----------



## thill

What do Yall do when you see evidence of a predator on your property? I run trail cams in my woods and within the last two weeks I've seen fox, racoons and now two skunks on my property. The skunk has created a den within 100 yards of my coop/run. All of these critters have been known to kill chickens if given the chance but so far we haven't had any problems. We like to free range our chickens when we're home but we always lock them up at night. I feel it's just a matter of time before anyone of these predators begin targeting our hens when they're out. 

Do you guys let these predators be, or try to kill/relocate them?

Thanks


----------



## triplelunger

thill said:


> What do Yall do when you see evidence of a predator on your property? I run trail cams in my woods and within the last two weeks I've seen fox, racoons and now two skunks on my property. The skunk has created a den within 100 yards of my coop/run. All of these critters have been known to kill chickens if given the chance but so far we haven't had any problems. We like to free range our chickens when we're home but we always lock them up at night. I feel it's just a matter of time before anyone of these predators begin targeting our hens when they're out.
> 
> Do you guys let these predators be, or try to kill/relocate them?
> 
> Thanks


 I run dog proof **** traps, plus kill every chicken eating critter I see. I've got a green light on the 22 and it leans by the back slider 24/7.


----------



## Waif

thill said:


> What do Yall do when you see evidence of a predator on your property? I run trail cams in my woods and within the last two weeks I've seen fox, racoons and now two skunks on my property. The skunk has created a den within 100 yards of my coop/run. All of these critters have been known to kill chickens if given the chance but so far we haven't had any problems. We like to free range our chickens when we're home but we always lock them up at night. I feel it's just a matter of time before anyone of these predators begin targeting our hens when they're out.
> 
> Do you guys let these predators be, or try to kill/relocate them?
> 
> Thanks


How far do such predators range? And how far can they detect chickens?
How many predators will fill any void you create is an unknown , but others will arrive eventually if you thinned the locals out.
Plus young of the year predators are coming up.
This is why we build a fortress for our birds...

Skunk den I'd mothball to annoy the skunk(s). The sooner the better before they birth young.
***** can be live trapped. We used to use ....A single egg for bait inside the trap.

Fox is a mid to late November trapping proposition.
Current depredation , You may hazard a guess at my response. But good luck if it is an experienced fox.

Guinea hens or very alert other species can sound an alarm your chickens can note. But then what? 
Running chickens and a fox focused on one individual is going to be a win for the fox if the chicken has no option for security.

So far you're ahead of the game. But once a predator kills a chicken and makes the association with chickens on your site , more kills can be expected. Plus the stress on the surviving birds.


----------



## jiggin is livin

I have had critters around my yard, but have yet to have anything try to get to the ducks. I did bury the wire all around the coop and wrapped the corners. It is as critter proof as it can reasonably be. 

I did butcher a couple drakes last weekend, but I did it far away from the coop, so hopefully the scent doesn't make an association with the local scavengers.


----------



## Waif

triplelunger said:


> I run dog proof **** traps, plus kill every chicken eating critter I see. I've got a green light on the 22 and it leans by the back slider 24/7.


I've got eleven (smaller than coyote's) dogs , but no chickens.
When coyotes are in the area (when I get locations within a mile at night anyways) the "coyote watch" note goes on the door. And a rifle at hand. Spotlight is always there too.


----------



## junkman

I haven't had a predator problem yet. Closest I have had was an owl that would perch next to my run at night.


----------



## thill

So far I've trapped 1 raccoon, 2 skunks and 1 opossum (released). I am not targeting the fox and honestly I don't have the experience to trap him. He laughs at my traps and the skunk caught inside.


----------



## junkman

Five weeks old.


----------



## junkman

*This guy is getting bigger.







*


----------



## jr9912

He's a monster. I have 13 new guinea keets if you want something to piss of your neighbors.


----------



## Waif

jr9912 said:


> He's a monster. I have 13 new guinea keets if you want something to piss of your neighbors.


Good watchdogs ; them Guinea's.


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> He's a monster. I have 13 new guinea keets if you want something to piss of your neighbors.


I'm not supposed to have a rooster where I live.So no I don't think pissing them off would be a good idea.😉


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> He's a monster. I have 13 new guinea keets if you want something to piss of your neighbors.


He will stand just short of 3 feet tall when he is full grown.😁


----------



## Big Frank 25




----------



## BumpRacerX

Wife had been talking about chickens. Bought a used coop off Facebook Marketplace and put in an order through an online hatchery. Was told by a crazy chicken lady friend that TSC had pullets for $1 a piece in a neighboring town. happened to have to make a trip close to that store. Bonus...they were down to .10 cents a piece.

Meet the four Australorps.


----------



## junkman

The bullseye spot tells me my new rooster is doing his job.😉


----------



## BumpRacerX

Ladies are doing fantastic. Have transitioned to the their new home. 

Woke up Sunday morning, looked out the kitchen window and there it was. The Fox, circling the hen house. Mind you, I've tried to trap this fox the past three years, but never really seriously. Have a fantastic photo of it barely missing the pan. It's a pretty smart bugger. The neighbors have been cheering for me as they want it gone. But tbh...I've had a lot of fun messing with it. We've got a pretty good thing, we do.

Hey babe there's a fox circling your hen house. She comes flying out of the bedroom stark ass naked with my 12 gauge. GO KILL IT NOW! Are you nuts lady, I can't touch off a 12 gauge in this situation. Try explaining ported barrel shotgun going boom not good to a screaming naked lady with a 12 gauge in her hand. Find .22 and shells, head outside. Fox is now sitting ON the hen house. Wife is furious. Can't line up a safe shot. Fox scampers off but then stops in safe spot to shoot.

I don't shoot. Come back in house. Wife calls me out. 

You couldn't shoot your fox could you.

Set the trap line up Sunday afternoon. If I don't get the fox and it gets the ladies, my wife will shoot me.


----------



## junkman

I'm thinking about letting a few of these hatch.


----------



## Botiz

junkman said:


> He will stand just short of 3 feet tall when he is full grown.


Haha what the hell? What kind of chicken is that?


----------



## junkman

Botiz said:


> Haha what the hell? What kind of chicken is that?


Shamo,they are a breed of Japanese fighting chickens.


----------



## Botiz

Never heard of such a thing. Friggin huge chicken


----------



## junkman

Botiz said:


> Never heard of such a thing. Friggin huge chicken


Yes they are.I want to see what I end up with by crossing him with my Jersey Giant hen.


----------



## jr9912

This thing showed up in the yard this weekend. WTH kind of chicken is this thing? Free to any home! Extra toes, puffy head, and a sideways comb.... like something out of a horror movie.


----------



## A.M. General

jr9912 said:


> This thing showed up in the yard this weekend. WTH kind of chicken is this thing? Free to any home! Extra toes, puffy head, and a sideways comb.... like something out of a horror movie.
> View attachment 794882


Looks to be a mottled houdan and buff brahma cross. I had some cool crosses when I gave a bunch of fertilized eggs to the preschool to incubate and hatch. Most ended up as roosters though.


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> This thing showed up in the yard this weekend. WTH kind of chicken is this thing? Free to any home! Extra toes, puffy head, and a sideways comb.... like something out of a horror movie.
> View attachment 794882





A.M. General said:


> Looks to be a mottled houdan and buff brahma cross. I had some cool crosses when I gave a bunch of fertilized eggs to the preschool to incubate and hatch. Most ended up as roosters though.


The extra toe says silki is in the mix.😉


----------



## junkman

Just about done building my new coop.The girls have beat and battered their old coop pretty good.The new coop is 3 feet wide by 5 feet long by 3.5 feet tall.Pictures to come soon.


----------



## jr9912

Here's a new member to the flock. Born with one wing and a nub. So meet Kip Winger.


----------



## junkman

jr9912 said:


> Here's a new member to the flock. Born with one wing and a nub. So meet Kip Winger.
> View attachment 796694


What breed is Kip Winger?


----------



## jr9912

No idea, he was under a cochin and he is not cochin. My best guess is mutt, although we do have some cornish rock hens. It's a free for all around here.


----------



## junkman

Little Chick is moving to a new coop.I'm giving her to some little girls in Carlton.


----------



## motoscoota

junkman said:


> View attachment 801872
> Little Chick is moving to a new coop.I'm giving her to some little girls in Carlton.


My gosh! Little Chick is rather beautiful!

Funny you posted this now... this morning while letting my girls out of the coup, I was thinking, "I wonder how Little Chick is doing(?)"

Glad to hear she's got a good home to go to.


----------



## junkman

motoscoota said:


> My gosh! Little Chick is rather beautiful!
> 
> Funny you posted this now... this morning while letting my girls out of the coup, I was thinking, "I wonder how Little Chick is doing(?)"
> 
> Glad to hear she's got a good home to go to.


She's about 6 to 8 weeks away from laying her first egg.A lady had post on one of the fb groups that she was looking for some bantam hens for her daughter's.So I thought Little Chick would be a good choice.


----------



## junkman

Little Chick went to her new home about an hour ago.


----------



## junkman

Some little girls were really happy to get Little Chick.🥰


----------



## A.M. General

junkman said:


> Some little girls were really happy to get Little Chick.


I've always found Mille Fleurs as runners and could never keep them around. Good looking bird.


----------



## Swampdog467

We lost a chicken to an owl last night. Got the carcass wired down and a trap at either end..
I'll let you know what the morning brings


----------



## junkman

A.M. General said:


> I've always found Mille Fleurs as runners and could never keep them around. Good looking bird.


I haven't had that problem.


----------



## jr9912

Found out last night chicken's like mountain dew. Kip Winger decided to drink about a 1/4 of a can before the wife and I could quit laughing enough to stop him. He was partying like a rockstar until he cuddled up on the wife's lap and passed out. Chicken thug life!


----------



## junkman

Heard from The lady that got Little Chick for her daughters.Said she is doing good and her name is now Carla.


----------



## motoscoota

I'm such a goosh, I'm wondering if Carla is all by herself...?


----------



## junkman

motoscoota said:


> I'm such a goosh, I'm wondering if Carla is all by herself...?


She has other chicken friends to hang out with.I would not have let her go somewhere that she would be by herself.They are social creatures and need the interaction from others of their kind.


----------



## junkman

This spring we'll see what kind of mutants I get with crossing Big Bird with all the hens in my coop.😳


----------



## thill

We lost our first chicken last night. We let them out to free range in the afternoon and the wind blew their run door shut without us knowing. I went to check on them around 8:30 pm and found 8 birds huddled on the top step next to the coop door. I carried them each to the run and they made their way into the coop. Figured I better do a beak count and came up 1 short. I found the missing bird only 25 yards from the coop with its head and neck eaten. Its possible the predator fled when I came out to check on them. What predator starts with the head and neck? This was in the woods so I don't think it was a hawk.


----------



## motoscoota

thill said:


> We lost our first chicken last night. We let them out to free range in the afternoon and the wind blew their run door shut without us knowing. I went to check on them around 8:30 pm and found 8 birds huddled on the top step next to the coop door. I carried them each to the run and they made their way into the coop. Figured I better do a beek count and came up 1 short. I found the missing bird only 25 yards from the coop with its head and neck eaten. Its possible the predator fled when I came out to check on them. What predator starts with the head and neck? This was in the woods so I don't think it was a hawk.


R.I.P. Those injuries are likely from a racoon.


----------



## junkman

thill said:


> We lost our first chicken last night. We let them out to free range in the afternoon and the wind blew their run door shut without us knowing. I went to check on them around 8:30 pm and found 8 birds huddled on the top step next to the coop door. I carried them each to the run and they made their way into the coop. Figured I better do a beak count and came up 1 short. I found the missing bird only 25 yards from the coop with its head and neck eaten. Its possible the predator fled when I came out to check on them. What predator starts with the head and neck? This was in the woods so I don't think it was a hawk.


Sounds like a **** to me.


----------



## thill

junkman said:


> Sounds like a **** to me.


I agree. Just to be sure, I set out a few dog proof **** traps, a live trap and I ordered a beginner fox trapping kit to cover all bases. I've been watching a lot of fox, coyote and racoon trapping content on youtube. I can already see how this can get addicting. Predators beware!


----------



## micooner

Not that it couldn't be a **** but head and neck gone usually means owl.


----------



## cwk33041

junkman said:


> Anybody else's birds sitting?


Last year I had a few hens go broody on me. I live near waterford so I don't have a rooster and don't want birds broody. They stop laying and stress the other birds out that want to lay an egg in the nesting box they are brooding in. To fix this, I put a broody a hen in a rabbit hutch I have with a wire floor, perch, food and water for about 48 hours, if it is cold outside i put the hutch in my garage, if it's warmer outside I put it somewhere with shade all day long. This has solved the broodiness each time.


On a side note, I have about 9 birds that I free range around my backyard. Changing it up this year and building a much larger run as they destroy all flower beds and poop everywhere.

My dog is over getting the hose too....lol


----------



## junkman

cwk33041 said:


> Last year I had a few hens go broody on me. I live near waterford so I don't have a rooster and don't want birds broody. They stop laying and stress the other birds out that want to lay an egg in the nesting box they are brooding in. To fix this, I put a broody a hen in a rabbit hutch I have with a wire floor, perch, food and water for about 48 hours, if it is cold outside i put the hutch in my garage, if it's warmer outside I put it somewhere with shade all day long. This has solved the broodiness each time.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I have about 9 birds that I free range around my backyard. Changing it up this year and building a much larger run as they destroy all flower beds and poop everywhere.
> 
> My dog is over getting the hose too....lol
> 
> View attachment 826935


I normally get one bird go broody at a time.But while I was on vacation nobody was collecting eggs,so it must have triggered most of my birds to go broody seeing all the eggs piled up.


----------



## junkman

Should have some hatching soon,very soon.


----------



## Firefighter

Bought an incubator and plan on hatching Narragansett Turkeys. I have a hen and she's pretty cool. Lays quite a few eggs too. 

Buddy has 3 hens and 3 toms. His eggs are getting fertilized. 

Plan is to hatch a dozen or so, keep a tom, and sell the rest. 

If anyone is interested, let me know!


----------



## Mike

Firefighter said:


> Bought an incubator and plan on hatching Narragansett Turkeys. I have a hen and she's pretty cool. Lays quite a few eggs too.
> 
> Buddy has 3 hens and 3 toms. His eggs are getting fertilized.
> 
> Plan is to hatch a dozen or so, keep a tom, and sell the rest.
> 
> If anyone is interested, let me know!


Same breed of turkeys we have. Supposed to be good table fare as well. We had a low fertility rate from the eggs we hatched last year - only 2 of the 12 hatched. Both were hens, so we bought a Tom this spring. Have a dozen eggs under a broody hen right now, we’ll see what happens…. It is a longer incubation period than chickens, I think four weeks. Check to see if your incubator has a ‘duck’ setting. 
Mike


----------



## junkman

So today I finally get one week little chick that doesn't look like it's going to make it and I see another one trying to hatch.These birds have been sitting since at least 4-1-22.Seems to be an awfully long incubation period.


----------



## junkman

Found out what happened to the chick.The hen that hatched it was pecking at it.It also pecked two more to death.She did not survive the experience and won't be a threat to anymore chicks.


----------



## junkman

I managed to get one of the injured chicks and another that she had not pecked into a container with a warmer light for the night.Both survived the night.


----------



## junkman

So far one more chick has hatched under another hen and seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> So far one more chick has hatched under another hen and seems to be doing fine.


How large of a clutch of eggs do you let a hen set on?


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> How large of a clutch of eggs do you let a hen set on?


I was out of town for a week and nobody collected eggs.So five birds laying for a week.I got rid of a lot of them when I candled them.Never did count them all.One bird is sitting on two yet and another one is sitting on six or eight.Those are probably going to be duds.


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> How large of a clutch of eggs do you let a hen set on?


Clutch size is what ever the hen decides to sit on.🤷


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> How large of a clutch of eggs do you let a hen set on?


And once you think everybody is settled in and then they will switch which nest they are sitting on.🤦


----------



## junkman

Just checked,two more hatched.Brings me up to five chicks.Shamo X Jersey Giant and Shamo X Olive Egger.


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> And once you think everybody is settled in and then they will switch which nest they are sitting on.🤦


Madness! Chaos! l.o.l..

Eggs have needs. Temp factors firstly. How and when they are positioned / moved matters too.

When we let a broody hen go to sit , four or five eggs (probably less for young hens) got marked with a permanent marker. A small stripe on each egg left for her to sit on. Marker was probably not a healthy choice , but no noticed defects resulted.

Then daily nests were checked and only the marked clutch allowed left. Yes , broody hens didn't like being molested.

A large clutch has a weeks difference in maturity if conditions are steady.
What can a hen do with early hatches when there remain unhatched eggs? IF she even knows what to do with them.
And what are chicks to a hen that has been setting on eggs for the first time? They were not there the whole time... Should they be there?

Fresh chicks can go in a brooder. Temp again is a major factor. Then the no draft ect. usuals.
Never crowded. And something for themselves to peck at besides each other. Clump of dirt with grass or something along with chick crumbles /feed .
One bloody chick can mean disaster for most of the rest through attacking each other after.

By having a small clutch , the hen can be taken off the nest if hatching slows. How does she or you know when it's over?
By keeping them from going broody till later in spring we'd put the hen (s) in a wide slatted crate near the coop outside with a roof on it. Outside conditions allowed that. Temp most importantly.
Chicks could go in and out but she couldn't. Danger came around and she would call them and they'd boogie for the crate and momma..


Then once your chicks are doin fine and learning about being chickens , they still need to be introduced to the rest of the flock without blood being shed. Or else murder by a hundred beak pecks can result.
Thus the reason some farmers start new broods to replace former flocks on a rotating basis and don't mix them.
(It was simpler when we used to buy straight run chicks from Cooks Star Hathery for 3 cents apiece!)

Neighbors lost a hen (died) last spring. Snuck in a similar bird from elsewhere so not to upset the kids. 
Giot away with it.
I don't study thier flock to know how the adjustment went.
I have introduced a bird an original flock disliked immensely that never did get fully accepted. A stressor on the "new" bird.. (Not a rooster.)

Nests/boxes spread out can help hens isolate/claim a clutch. As can only letting one set at a time and allowing her more solitude , but within sight and hearing of the flock.
I'm almost surprised none of your hens didn't deliberately break another hens eggs. Not sure why. Just almost surprised...


----------



## Waif

junkman said:


> Just checked,two more hatched.Brings me up to five chicks.Shamo X Jersey Giant and Shamo X Olive Egger.


Alright. Careful. Don't step on any.


----------



## junkman

Waif said:


> Madness! Chaos! l.o.l..
> 
> Eggs have needs. Temp factors firstly. How and when they are positioned / moved matters too.
> 
> When we let a broody hen go to sit , four or five eggs (probably less for young hens) got marked with a permanent marker. A small stripe on each egg left for her to sit on. Marker was probably not a healthy choice , but no noticed defects resulted.
> 
> Then daily nests were checked and only the marked clutch allowed left. Yes , broody hens didn't like being molested.
> 
> A large clutch has a weeks difference in maturity if conditions are steady.
> What can a hen do with early hatches when there remain unhatched eggs? IF she even knows what to do with them.
> And what are chicks to a hen that has been setting on eggs for the first time? They were not there the whole time... Should they be there?
> 
> Fresh chicks can go in a brooder. Temp again is a major factor. Then the no draft ect. usuals.
> Never crowded. And something for themselves to peck at besides each other. Clump of dirt with grass or something along with chick crumbles /feed .
> One bloody chick can mean disaster for most of the rest through attacking each other after.
> 
> By having a small clutch , the hen can be taken off the nest if hatching slows. How does she or you know when it's over?
> By keeping them from going broody till later in spring we'd put the hen (s) in a wide slatted crate near the coop outside with a roof on it. Outside conditions allowed that. Temp most importantly.
> Chicks could go in and out but she couldn't. Danger came around and she would call them and they'd boogie for the crate and momma..
> 
> 
> Then once your chicks are doin fine and learning about being chickens , they still need to be introduced to the rest of the flock without blood being shed. Or else murder by a hundred beak pecks can result.
> Thus the reason some farmers start new broods to replace former flocks on a rotating basis and don't mix them.
> (It was simpler when we used to buy straight run chicks from Cooks Star Hathery for 3 cents apiece!)
> 
> Neighbors lost a hen (died) last spring. Snuck in a similar bird from elsewhere so not to upset the kids.
> Giot away with it.
> I don't study thier flock to know how the adjustment went.
> I have introduced a bird an original flock disliked immensely that never did get fully accepted. A stressor on the "new" bird.. (Not a rooster.)
> 
> Nests/boxes spread out can help hens isolate/claim a clutch. As can only letting one set at a time and allowing her more solitude , but within sight and hearing of the flock.
> I'm almost surprised none of your hens didn't deliberately break another hens eggs. Not sure why. Just almost surprised...


My birds are pretty chill.Last year only one chick was hatched and the hen and chick stayed with the flock.


----------



## junkman

This is the hen that hatched two of these chicks and the other two (one is under the hen)were hatched by the chick killer.She is showing the chicks what to eat.She is no relation to the chicks.Just an adoptive mom.


----------



## junkman




----------



## jr9912

One question.... 

Is this wrong if they both consented to the relationship?


----------



## jr9912

She buys chicks, I buy guns.... I just let it happen, she's happy and quiet


----------



## Firefighter

Macs13 said:


> Before I go calling a random Jeff, who is he and why am I calling him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A man with chickens for sale in the age class you desire.

Also sells freezer pork.


----------



## Macs13

Firefighter said:


> A man with chickens for sale in the age class you desire.
> 
> Also sells freezer pork.


Lol. I was just clarifying that this is somebody that expects to receive calls from strangers about his birds before I go having an awkward conversation with a random dude that is surprised at my call.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Firefighter

Macs13 said:


> Lol. I was just clarifying that this is somebody that expects to receive calls from strangers about his birds before I go having an awkward conversation with a random dude that is surprised at my call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He advertises on craigslist. That's where I found him.


----------



## Mike

Been tough hatching for us this year, but these two Black Copper Marans have made it out of the coop. 
Two of our turkeys are missing. I’m guessing they are sitting on eggs somewhere in the woods. We’ll see if they show back up in September with poults in tow…


----------



## junkman

I still have a few free roosters.😁 And they are shaping up to be some beautiful birds.It would be a shame to make soup out of them.


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman

I call this guy lips.😂


----------



## Dr Crane

junkman said:


> View attachment 850722
> I call this guy lips.😂


Wow those are some really cool looking roosters.I would love to take one off your hands.


----------



## Fishndude

You probably should have reached out before Junkman was banned - again. lol He literally got a 30-day timeout, and as soon as he was back, he went far out of his way to target Moderators, and got banned again. I guess we'll just have to wonder if he ate those Roosters, or not. Welp, I am done wondering.


----------



## Dr Crane

Fishndude said:


> You probably should have reached out before Junkman was banned - again. lol He literally got a 30-day timeout, and as soon as he was back, he went far out of his way to target Moderators, and got banned again. I guess we'll just have to wonder if he ate those Roosters, or not. Welp, I am done wondering.


That's too bad.Would have liked to get one of those birds.


----------



## Mike

Missing turkey update, good news/bad news. One came back into the yard yesterday and I was able to follow her back over to my neighbor to the north. She’s sitting on eggs there. 
Checked out a wild apple tree up by the road today.








These taste fantastic and it looks like a good year for this old tree. We’re going to try burying these apples to see if anything comes up. Unfortunately we also found what we believe are the remains of the other missing turkey and her eggs. Guessing either a raccoon/fox/coyote got her. 😢


----------



## Dr Crane

Fishndude said:


> You probably should have reached out before Junkman was banned - again. lol He literally got a 30-day timeout, and as soon as he was back, he went far out of his way to target Moderators, and got banned again. I guess we'll just have to wonder if he ate those Roosters, or not. Welp, I am done wondering.


Was actually able to track him down on FB.Said he already gave them away.


----------



## Dr Crane

So I keep a couple of birds in my yard for eggs.I have been lurking around here for a while and learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## sureshot006

Dr Crane said:


> So I keep a couple of birds in my yard for eggs.I have been lurking around here for a while and learned a lot from this thread.


Post up a few pics!


----------



## Dr Crane

sureshot006 said:


> Post up a few pics!


Can't it's a work computer.I just look at this on my brakes.


----------



## Mike

Two guineas showed up at our house Friday morning. Not sure if they left someone’s flock or if they were dumped here. They found the food and waterers, and are staying in the coops at night with the chickens and turkeys. Guess they live here now….


----------



## Waif

Mike said:


> Two guineas showed up at our house Friday morning. Not sure if they left someone’s flock or if they were dumped here. They found the food and waterers, and are staying in the coops at night with the chickens and turkeys. Guess they live here now….
> View attachment 861531


Congrats?
They make good watchdogs during the day.


----------



## Mike

Waif said:


> Congrats?
> They make good watchdogs during the day.


I’m glad there’s only two, they are loud! LOL. 
Maybe they’ll save me some money if Iever get back to tying flies…


----------



## sureshot006

Just paid 3.29 for a dozen of plain ol kroger brand large eggs. Might be time for chickens lol


----------



## thill

Waif said:


> Are you controlling the amount of light they have each day? (Supplemental light.)
> Winters shorter hours historically meant a reduction in output.
> Artificial light changed that.
> 
> A hen has X amount of eggs potential in her life. Drought / lack of water can mess that up ,
> 2-3 year olds can be the best producers. But older hens can keep producing.
> Maybe it's 800-1000 eggs her entire life? Multiple factors apply but it is a finite thing eventually.
> 
> I kept hens beyond thier prime last time I had a flock.
> Unlike my youth where slackers met the stew pot.
> Long as I had eggs it was fine.
> 
> Folks used to rotate thier age classes. Every year or two new layers would be brooded (separately in many cases) to replace the earlier birds.
> When we see them more as pets though . that goes out the window. Or you end up with a lot of birds!


Not controlling the light yet, but we will. We did last winter, I just haven't set the timer yet. Our birds did go at least 1 day with frozen waterers, but I fixed that as soon as I noticed. 
We went from handing out free eggs to family and friends, to having to ration the few we're getting and might have to actually purchase bland eggs from the groc store.


----------



## Team Camo

Waif said:


> Are you controlling the amount of light they have each day? (Supplemental light.)
> Winters shorter hours historically meant a reduction in output.
> Artificial light changed that.
> 
> A hen has X amount of eggs potential in her life. Drought / lack of water can mess that up ,
> 2-3 year olds can be the best producers. But older hens can keep producing.
> Maybe it's 800-1000 eggs her entire life? Multiple factors apply but it is a finite thing eventually.
> 
> I kept hens beyond thier prime last time I had a flock.
> Unlike my youth where slackers met the stew pot.
> Long as I had eggs it was fine.
> 
> Folks used to rotate thier age classes. Every year or two new layers would be brooded (separately in many cases) to replace the earlier birds.
> When we see them more as pets though . that goes out the window. Or you end up with a lot of birds!





thill said:


> Not controlling the light yet, but we will. We did last winter, I just haven't set the timer yet. Our birds did go at least 1 day with frozen waterers, but I fixed that as soon as I noticed.
> We went from handing out free eggs to family and friends, to having to ration the few we're getting and might have to actually purchase bland eggs from the groc store.


We are in the having the old birds deal. Which have become the dreaded pets. 5 of our 6 girls are over 6 years old. And usually supply our needs. But we have been discussing the reward vs what is costs to feed them. They are very healthy but just not producing. The possibility is putting them down now. Kinda makes no sense to feed them all winter. And restocking early spring with chicks that should start producing early fall next year. Ugh


----------



## motoscoota

I keep looking at "The Baroness" in my coup... she developed a rather 'sweet' attitude, as if she knew her survival depended on it. She's the only remaining bird that lays blue eggs... but her age is showing big time, and I wonder if I'm being a prick for keeping her as the middle aged brood keeps beating on her. Seems like a good time for a whole day boil... dunno?

BTW, who else misses @junkman ???


----------



## motoscoota

To add to supplemental light for winter laying, info...
It's my understanding it's best to add the artificial light in the AM hours - somehow it's less stressful to the birds they say.


----------



## Dr Crane

motoscoota said:


> To add to supplemental light for winter laying, info...
> It's my understanding it's best to add the artificial light in the AM hours - somehow it's less stressful to the birds they say.


I don't add extra hours of light.I pretty much Let my birds do their thing.It's natural for laying to slowdown or even stop in the winter months.


----------



## Dr Crane

Found some alfalfa cubes at my local TSC.Ran them through the grinder and mixed in with the feed they seem to like it.Mixed enough to give them a one week test run.


----------



## Waif

Dr Crane said:


> Found some alfalfa cubes at my local TSC.Ran them through the grinder and mixed in with the feed they seem to like it.Mixed enough to give them a one week test run.


Toss a couple / few cubes where the birds can work them. 
Keep them busy on lousy weather days.


----------



## Dr Crane

Waif said:


> Toss a couple / few cubes where the birds can work them.
> Keep them busy on lousy weather days.


They seem to like rooting around in the straw I put down in the run.Picking out any seeds or critters that ended up bailed into it.And they also have some things to get under to get out of the weather on bad days and also to help avoid air born predators.


----------



## Dr Crane

I got a pretty good deal on a 5 LB bag of freeze-dried meal worms. So I been tossing a hand full or so in with their feed.


----------



## motoscoota

Can we talk about chicken coop lighting for the purpose of stimulating laying eggs during winter months?

I'm no longer feeling happy about feeding a flock if 8 hens just because they are fun to drink beer with. I want the eggs to justify them being on my farm quarters.

Granted, feed prices have improved somewhat... $68 for 150lbs. last re-up; 50# Hen House Reserve (the good stuff), 50# generic scratch, 50# Mid-grade Crumble.

Also, Harding's of Richland selling decent eggs for $2.99 per doz.

Still prefer my home eggs for quality and convenience.

Looking to use artifical light. Just don't want to pay electricity & don't want fire risk.

Anyone have an LED solar setup that's fitting the bill? Please share!

Cheers chicken folk


----------



## Macs13

thill said:


> We’re down to a dozen hens, all 3 1/2 yrs old and they haven’t produced an egg in 3 days. What the heck is going on?


Lol. My two outside birds haven't laid an egg in like 3 weeks. One is molting, though, plus the cold and shorter days slow them down, but I hope they start producing again soon. My kitchen chicken, on the other hand, pops one out daily. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill

Macs13 said:


> Lol. My two outside birds haven't laid an egg in like 3 weeks. One is molting, though, plus the cold and shorter days slow them down, but I hope they start producing again soon. My kitchen chicken, on the other hand, pops one out daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Kitchen chicken??? A breed I’m not familiar with or an actual open door policy with critters?


----------



## Mike

motoscoota said:


> Can we talk about chicken coop lighting for the purpose of stimulating laying eggs during winter months?
> 
> I'm no longer feeling happy about feeding a flock if 8 hens just because they are fun to drink beer with. I want the eggs to justify them being on my farm quarters.
> 
> Granted, feed prices have improved somewhat... $68 for 150lbs. last re-up; 50# Hen House Reserve (the good stuff), 50# generic scratch, 50# Mid-grade Crumble.
> 
> Also, Harding's of Richland selling decent eggs for $2.99 per doz.
> 
> Still prefer my home eggs for quality and convenience.
> 
> Looking to use artifical light. Just don't want to pay electricity & don't want fire risk.
> 
> Anyone have an LED solar setup that's fitting the bill? Please share!
> 
> Cheers chicken folk


We decided not to add light. They only lay so many eggs in their lifetime. Just have to decide if you want to give them a break and keep them longer, or cull and get young birds…. We probably have 40-50 birds, getting 1 - 4 eggs a day right now. Typically we do better with the young birds we add yearly laying thru winter, this has been an odd year…


----------



## thill

Our coop is too big for the amount of birds we have. We started with 22 and are down to 12, but we have room for probably 30. We've decided we want to get more birds this Spring.

Any tips for adding new birds to an existing flock?


----------



## motoscoota

In my experience, it seems good to add an even number of new brood to the existing brood. So if you have 12 hens already, add 10 or 12.

I have a seperate coop & run for the newbies, located next to the main coop & run. Seems good for the birds to see & smell each other although seperated.

I get chicks for the auxiliary coop all together so they imprint & bond as one. I usually start introductions in a free range manor and it's best when a couple hens were already looking for hatchlings. I've observed a single day change in the broody hens as soon as they recognize some youngsters are present.

Eventually, I put the all together, but I place some hay bails in the big run so the younger birds have obstacles to dodge the bigger birds.

There's always a rough period at first while the pecking order resets. At first I may have to handle getting the young ones into the coop at night as they feel unwelcome at first. I actually feel fall/early winter is a good time to integrate because their instinct to huddle for warmth seems to override territorial behavior.


----------



## Mike

thill said:


> Our coop is too big for the amount of birds we have. We started with 22 and are down to 12, but we have room for probably 30. We've decided we want to get more birds this Spring.
> 
> Any tips for adding new birds to an existing flock?


Do you typically have broody hens? Let them hatch fertilized eggs. Sure helps with the pecking order issues / possibility the new birds bring in disease new to your flock…


----------



## thill

Mike said:


> Do you typically have broody hens? Let them hatch fertilized eggs. Sure helps with the pecking order issues / possibility the new birds bring in disease new to your flock…


Occasionally we'll have broody hens. They tend to spend a lot of time in their coop in recent weeks, so it's hard to tell right now. 

Where do you buy fertilized eggs? We don't have a rooster.


----------



## motoscoota

I've not come across an easy fertilized egg supplier. There's something nice about seeing the vitality and vigor of a chick, and just skipping the whole hatch scenerio of grief and disappointment.

I agree disease is a concern anytime a transient population intro occurs. This is another reason to seperate new birds at first... spend two months monitoring the health of new chicks. They have amazing immune systems so long as they have there health needs met.

That said, it's normal to get a dud or two or three. Usually I believe it's about not getting the warmth early on, or just coming from a lame yolk. I'm not one od those people who's willing to nurse a dud chick with a syringe - well maybe for a day or two, looking for a sudden bounce back, but if not it's time to be sent to "the light in the sky"... truly sucks to drown or behead a cute little beaky critter, but IMO they just don't developed at a pace to compete and will just be a vector for problems that day forward. Some people love being a nurse, but that's not me.


----------



## motoscoota

thill said:


> Occasionally we'll have broody hens. They tend to spend a lot of time in their coop in recent weeks, so it's hard to tell right now.
> 
> Where do you buy fertilized eggs? We don't have a rooster.


Unlikely they are brooding now. That behavior is stimulated by them noticing eggs in the nest areas. Right now they're just hating on the wind/rain/cold/snow. This time of year I keep crum in the coop so they can gorge in the cold.

Brooding is typically a Spring and Summer occurrence - they see eggs and start to try hatching. You'll see more than just sheltering... they'll actually refuse to stand - hiss at your interrupting the sitting time / warm eggs until they go rotten / even gather eggs from other nesting areas into one pile.


----------



## MichiFishy

thill said:


> Our coop is too big for the amount of birds we have. We started with 22 and are down to 12, but we have room for probably 30. We've decided we want to get more birds this Spring.
> 
> Any tips for adding new birds to an existing flock?



Broody hen is the best way if you can find some eggs, as mentioned. If you do end up having to buy some chicks, I've had great luck raising chicks in a brooder that is attached to my coop. Only chicken wire between the two with a small door that I can open or close. They spend their first 3-4 weeks in the brooder with the door closed but able to see eachother through the wire. After that, I'll open it so they can go back an forth getting used to their what will eventually be their home. The door is only 3.5" x 3.5", so only the small birds can make it through to safety. Sounds small but you might be surprised how small a hole a full sized birds can blast through when they're chasing a chick. They'll slowly just move in with the other birds. You already mentioned you have a lot of extra space in the roost which will help a lot regardless of which route you go.


----------

